# BOTTLE GIVEAWAY!!!



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*BOTTLE GIVEAWAY!!!*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE!!!*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Nothing too special so don't get too excited, but I am doing another giveaway to please the Bottle Karma Gods. *[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*The bottles pictured MAY OR MAY NOT be the ones arriving at the winners door, I want to keep you all guessing. *[/align][align=center] [/align][align=left]*1. Pick a number between 000-999*[/align][align=left]*2. One guess per member, even my enemies can play[]*[/align][align=left]*3. Random number generator will pick the winning number*[/align][align=left]*4. Contest ends Saturday night at 8p.m. EST*[/align][align=left]*5. I pay shipping but only to the continental USA, I'll pay half the shipping outside the USA*[/align][align=left]*6. If someone guesses the exact number chosen I will add a special gift*[/align][align=left] [/align][align=center]*Have fun and good luck to you all!!*[/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## coreya (May 1, 2013)

823 and thanks


----------



## digger dun (May 1, 2013)

23. Cheers!


----------



## zecritr (May 1, 2013)

474
 cool and thanks


----------



## MNJars (May 1, 2013)

773


----------



## MichaelFla (May 1, 2013)

558. Thanks!


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far....*​ 
023 - digger dun
 474 - zecritr
 558 - MichaleFla
 773 - MNJars
 823 - coreya


----------



## CWBookAuthor (May 1, 2013)

724


----------



## NHkeith (May 1, 2013)

320 

 Thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## TJSJHART (May 1, 2013)

THANKS FOR THE CHANCE  666


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*023 - digger dun
 320 - NHkeith
 474 - zecritr
 558 - MichaleFla
 666 - TJSHART
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 773 - MNJars
 823 - coreya* [/align]


----------



## Conch times (May 1, 2013)

529 Thank you Mr. Jim


----------



## Cthulhu (May 1, 2013)

237 Thanks! =)


----------



## andy volkerts (May 1, 2013)

001.....thanks Jim..


----------



## jpoland13 (May 1, 2013)

217.  Thanks


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 666 - TJSHART
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 773 - MNJars
 823 - coreya* [/align]


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (May 1, 2013)

623. Man, I love these giveaways! Thanks epack!


----------



## KentOhio (May 1, 2013)

786, please []


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya* [/align]


----------



## RED Matthews (May 1, 2013)

So  I will go for 414  RED Matthews


----------



## botlguy (May 1, 2013)

070 I like to play, thanks Jim. One of the other Jims


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 1, 2013)

111


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya* [/align]


----------



## ScottBSA (May 1, 2013)

I'll play your little game! 199

 Scott


----------



## iggyworf (May 1, 2013)

666      Thanx for the kind offer!


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: iggyworf
> 
> 666 Thanx for the kind offer!


 ???[8|]


----------



## bucky902 (May 1, 2013)

375


----------



## FitSandTic (May 1, 2013)

987 thank you


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART___________ Iggyworf please chose another number[]
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticefinds* [/align]


----------



## cryptic (May 1, 2013)

840


----------



## dewdog (May 1, 2013)

423


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART___________ Iggyworf please chose another number[]
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticefinds* [/align]


----------



## toms sc (May 1, 2013)

117


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 1, 2013)

334, Thanks E.


----------



## jays emporium (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the chance.  734
 Jay


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - bllobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART___________ Iggyworf please chose another number[]
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticefinds* [/align]

*Best start to a giveaway ever!!!*


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 1, 2013)

286


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART___________ Iggyworf please chose another number[]
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticefinds* [/align]

*Best start to a giveaway ever!!!*


----------



## fer_de_lance (May 1, 2013)

420


----------



## sandchip (May 1, 2013)

927.  Thanks.


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART___________ Iggyworf please chose another number[]
 724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticefinds* [/align]

*Best start to a giveaway ever!!!*
 [/quote]


----------



## MiamiMaritime (May 1, 2013)

677. Thanks!  This is fun.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 1, 2013)

504


----------



## Noleakjohn (May 2, 2013)

017 cool thank's!


----------



## Floridabottledude (May 2, 2013)

605  Thanks


----------



## Bixel (May 2, 2013)

718


----------



## glassgopher721 (May 2, 2013)

How's about #144. I was going to pick #2, but what a dick move that would have been. lol.


----------



## mr.fred (May 2, 2013)

236[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 2, 2013)

4169
 Thanks for the offer Jim but I know I'd have to just turn it and that wouldn't be right.


----------



## dollarbill (May 2, 2013)

815 and thank you.


----------



## epackage (May 2, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART___________ Iggyworf please chose another number[]
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds* [/align]

*Best start to a giveaway ever!!!*


----------



## Dugout (May 2, 2013)

I'll guess 266.


----------



## cc6pack (May 2, 2013)

577


----------



## epackage (May 2, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART___________ Iggyworf please chose another number[]
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds* [/align]

*Best start to a giveaway ever!!!*


----------



## AlexD (May 2, 2013)

999 []


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 2, 2013)

539


----------



## iggyworf (May 2, 2013)

501   thanx again!


----------



## epackage (May 2, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 501 - iggyworf*[/align][align=left]*504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*539 - MisterSilverSearcher*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds*[/align][align=left]*999 - AlexD* [/align]

*Best start to a giveaway ever!!!*


----------



## corrybottles (May 2, 2013)

222


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 2, 2013)

145


----------



## gardengirl39 (May 2, 2013)

222!![]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Jim again great job


----------



## epackage (May 2, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*145 - Steve?Sewell*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*222 - corrybottles__________Gardengirl39 please choose another number, this was taken right before you...*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 501 - iggyworf*[/align][align=left]*504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*539 - MisterSilverSearcher*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds*[/align][align=left]*999 - AlexD* [/align]

*Best start to a giveaway ever!!!*


----------



## PhilaJDH (May 2, 2013)

225


----------



## cookie (May 3, 2013)

973


----------



## mtfdfire22 (May 3, 2013)

624 thank you sir


----------



## delphinis (May 3, 2013)

100


----------



## lil digger (May 3, 2013)

143


----------



## epackage (May 3, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*100 - delphinis*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*143 - lil digger*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*145 - Steve?Sewell*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*222 - corrybottles__________Gardengirl39 please choose another number...*[/align][align=left]*225 - PhilaJDH*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 501 - iggyworf*[/align][align=left]*504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*539 - MisterSilverSearcher*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*624 - mtfdfire22*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*973 - cookie*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds*[/align][align=left]*999 - AlexD* [/align]


----------



## epackage (May 3, 2013)

Ending tomorrow night at 8pm, make sure to get your guesses in!!!


----------



## beendiggin (May 3, 2013)

I'll try 363.  

 Thanks and good luck everybody.  Especially me.


----------



## epackage (May 3, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*100 - delphinis*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*143 - lil digger*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*145 - Steve?Sewell*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*222 - corrybottles__________Gardengirl39 please choose another number...*[/align][align=left]*225 - PhilaJDH*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*363 - beendiggin*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 501 - iggyworf*[/align][align=left]*504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*539 - MisterSilverSearcher*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*624 - mtfdfire22*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*973 - cookie*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds*[/align][align=left]*999 - AlexD* [/align]


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

*Giveaway ends tonight at 8p.m. EST!!*


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 4, 2013)

777, good luck!


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

*Less than two hours to go!!!! Get those guesses in...[]*


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 4, 2013)

529 Thank you for your kindness !!!!


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*100 - delphinis*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*143 - lil digger*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*145 - Steve?Sewell*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*222 - corrybottles......................Gardengirl39 please choose another number...*[/align][align=left]*225 - PhilaJDH*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*363 - beendiggin*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 501 - iggyworf*[/align][align=left]*504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times............................lblackvelvet please choose another number*[/align][align=left]*539 - MisterSilverSearcher*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*624 - mtfdfire22*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 777 - NyDigger1 *[/align][align=left]*786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*973 - cookie*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds*[/align][align=left]*999 - AlexD* [/align]


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 4, 2013)

408 and thanks again for your kindness


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*100 - delphinis*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*143 - lil digger*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*145 - Steve?Sewell*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*222 - corrybottles......................Gardengirl39 please choose another number...*[/align][align=left]*225 - PhilaJDH*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*363 - beendiggin*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*408 - lblackvelvet*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 501 - iggyworf*[/align][align=left]*504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*539 - MisterSilverSearcher*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*624 - mtfdfire22*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 777 - NyDigger1 *[/align][align=left]*786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*973 - cookie*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds*[/align][align=left]*999 - AlexD* [/align]


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

[align=center]*Numbers chosen so far....*[/align][align=left]
*001 - andy volkerts*[/align][align=left]*017 - Noleakjohn*[/align][align=left]*023 - digger dun
 070 - botlguy*[/align][align=left]*100 - delphinis*[/align][align=left]*111 - myersdiggers1998*[/align][align=left]*117 - toms sc*[/align][align=left]*143 - lil digger*[/align][align=left]*144 - glassgopher721*[/align][align=left]*145 - Steve?Sewell*[/align][align=left]*199 - ScottBSA*[/align][align=left]*217 - jpoland13*[/align][align=left]*222 - corrybottles......................Gardengirl39 please choose another number...*[/align][align=left]*225 - PhilaJDH*[/align][align=left]*236 - mr.fred*[/align][align=left]*237 - Cthulhu*[/align][align=left]*266 - Dugout*[/align][align=left]*286 - cacarpetbagger*[/align][align=left]*320 - NHkeith
 334 - blobbottlebob*[/align][align=left]*363 - beendiggin*[/align][align=left]*375 - bucky902*[/align][align=left]*408 - lblackvelvet*[/align][align=left]*414 - Red Matthews*[/align][align=left]*420 - fer_de_lance*[/align][align=left]*423 - dewdog*[/align][align=left]*474 - zecritr
 501 - iggyworf*[/align][align=left]*504 - Bottleworm*[/align][align=left]*529 - Conch times*[/align][align=left]*539 - MisterSilverSearcher*[/align][align=left]*558 - MichaleFla
 577 - cc6pack*[/align][align=left]*585 - BRichardson5*[/align][align=left]*605 - Floridabottledude*[/align][align=left]*623 - Digging Up Bottles*[/align][align=left]*624 - mtfdfire22*[/align][align=left]*666 - TJSHART
 677 - MiamiMaritime*[/align][align=left]*718 - Bixel*[/align][align=left]*724 - CWBookAuthor
 734 - jays emporium*[/align][align=left]*773 - MNJars
 777 - NyDigger1 *[/align][align=left]*786 - KentOhio*[/align][align=left]*815 - dollarbill*[/align][align=left]*823 - coreya*[/align][align=left]*840 - cryptic*[/align][align=left]*927 - sandchip*[/align][align=left]*973 - cookie*[/align][align=left]*987 - atticfinds*[/align][align=left]*999 - AlexD* [/align][align=left] [/align][align=center]*Winning number drawn in tonights NJ Pick 3 was 035, making Digger Dun the winner!! Congrats DD please PM me your info so I can send them out, and thans to everyone who played, I hope you enjoy these giveaways and better luck in the next one.... Jim*[/align]


----------



## Dugout (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations Digger Dun!


----------



## zecritr (May 5, 2013)

Congrats to diggerdun  enjoy[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## andy volkerts (May 5, 2013)

[] Congrats Diggerdun!!


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2013)

My congrats to Digger Dun[sm=thumbup1.gif]~~Fred.


----------



## MiamiMaritime (May 9, 2013)

Great fun giveaway.  So do we get to see what bottle(s) was given?


----------



## epackage (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: MiamiMaritime
> 
> Great fun giveaway. So do we get to see what bottle(s) was given?


 I just sent them, hopefully he will post a pic when he gets them...[]


----------

